

The Story of Mel - digitisedlipstk
https://www.cs.utah.edu/~elb/folklore/mel.html

======
ColinWright
I re-read this story every year or so It's part of the culture of
hackers/programmers, and one of the stories that everyone involved in
programming should know.

It has, of course, been submitted here many times, and some of the comments
should become part of the story. It's not enough to read and enjoy - we should
also learn.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=the%20story%20of%20mel&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=the%20story%20of%20mel&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
digitisedlipstk
Definitely. Cheers for the link!

